# 8222 Seiko Quartz



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

After being not very complimentary about Seiko I was given this 1981 Seiko quartz 8222-8020 and I really like it, very light to wear. I do need a new strap though, something more feminine :hmmm9uh:

I think it is in very good condition for its age


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Looking good but we need a wrist shot :yes: is it around 37mm


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

PC-Magician said:


> Looking good but we need a wrist shot :yes: is it around 37mm


 It's less than 37mm probably about 34mm, it's quite small


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

The sort of simple watch that quietly announces itself without an aesthetic "fanfare" - it's just nice and easy on the eye. As for choosing a more feminine strap, I think I would still keep it simple and elegant so that it doesn't detract from the purity of the watch design.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

rolexgirl said:


> It's less than 37mm probably about 34mm, it's quite small


 My Rotary manual wind is 33mm and wouldn't call it small certainly wasn't back in the day.

A good size I say well done.


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Can't go wrong with this, certainly nothing there that anyone could take exception to.


----------



## Henryviii (Jun 17, 2018)

Great looking little piece! What's the size on these?


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Henryviii said:


> Great looking little piece! What's the size on these?


----------



## Henryviii (Jun 17, 2018)

Somehow missed that - thanks!


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Henryviii said:


> Somehow missed that - thanks!


 No problem arrow was meant in good spirit.


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Very nice clean, classic looking watch. What strap do you have in mind?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

That looks so nice...elegant and classy...rather like your good self! 

I also have Seiko quartz incoming, but I can't see it until I get back to GB on Saturday...hoping for a nice surprise!


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Lovely watch, is that lume on the hands, or skeleton hands? :king:


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

PC-Magician said:


> Looking good but we need a wrist shot :yes: is it around 37mm


 I have put it on this fabric strap for now












themysterybidder said:


> Lovely watch, is that lume on the hands, or skeleton hands? :king:


 Thank you 

The hands are lumed


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

rolexgirl said:


> I have put it on this fabric strap for now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I will check the lug spacing, looks like they might be 19mm or 18 point something mm, might have to get a 20mm strap


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

JoT said:


> I will check the lug spacing, looks like they might be 19mm or 18 point something mm, might have to get a 20mm strap


 I have just measure it, 19mm so you will need a 20mm strap if you want to stick to fabric or I can find a 19mm leather strap


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

rolexgirl said:


> I have put it on this fabric strap for now


 That's a pip. :yes: I'd look for a thin croc or gator dress strap, chocolate brown or black. Looks the the strap it came on was a padded "sport" style. Nothing wrong with it, but I'd guess it overwhelmed your rolexgirlie wrist?

If you could score a Hirsch NOS dress watch strap.... :clap:

Addendum: maybe lizard of some kind? Never had one, but might complement that simple dial nicely.


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

Chromejob said:


> That's a pip. :yes: I'd look for a thin croc or gator dress strap, chocolate brown or black. Looks the the strap it came on was a padded "sport" style. Nothing wrong with it, but I'd guess it overwhelmed your rolexgirlie wrist?
> 
> If you could score a Hirsch NOS dress watch strap.... :clap:
> 
> Addendum: maybe lizard of some kind? Never had one, but might complement that simple dial nicely.


 Not sure I would like a lizard on my wrist :jawdrop1:

Still looking for a nice canvas strap, I can only find examples which have metal buckle holes, JoT tells me they often fall out leaving a frayed hole, if anyone knows where I can find a good fabric strap let me know xx


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

The bracelet is from a Seiko 5 7009-3100 and is a perfect 19mm fit  so pleased I can wear it


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Ruthie has got 3 of the gold versions of this watch, all slightly different, and to my eye they look a lot better as a woman's watch, even though I think they were marketed as men's:



Thanks to her tiny slender wrist, these watches wear quite big (but they look lost on my big fat podgy arm, obviously) :laughing2dw:



:thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Looks so much better on the bracelet, RG.....well done!


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

@Davey P wow they look great! I like the Saturday 8th watch best


----------

